# looken for hunten clubs



## SmokeyR17 (Aug 16, 2010)

does anyone out there have a hunten club that needs members near heard county or meriwether some where near that area please tell me if u do


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2010)

Check out the leases and land management forums! Or maybe a mod can move it for you.


----------



## Weehadkee (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey there, yes, we have a club in northwest Troup county and are looking for 2 or 3 more members... beautiful piece of property with great deer & turkey hunting... check out our post:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5236697#post5236697

Call if you'd like to see.
Andy
404-966-4861


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

How about Talbot CO, we have 1000 acres, $700, 20 miles east of Columbus, family type club, primative camping, call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2010)

Check us out were in Marion Co. near Buena Vista, Ga. Our post are under Mad Racks. Thanks James.


----------



## WRECKERMAN (Sep 19, 2010)

I need members in heard new club been trophy for last 25 years 325 per member or man and wife 500 all mark 770-301-6586 or matt 678-634-4551


----------



## msussmann (Sep 21, 2010)

*hunting club*

If you are interested in Talbot Co. 20 miles east of Columbus give me a call Mark 770 941 8196


----------



## NAO (Sep 21, 2010)

check out www.huntfishgeorgia.com


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Sep 22, 2010)

*Hunting Club*

PM sent


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 11, 2010)

We still have openings. Check out our post.


----------

